# Drip Club 5000mL ANML Subscriber Giveaway - ANML Unleashed



## Daniel (30/4/15)

Not sure If I am allowed to post this but it's such an epic GAW I couldn't help but spread the love , plus the vid is actually quite funny ....

My guess , or shall I say wish would be Nutella + Eat Sum Mores + Coffee it tastes absolutely amazing in real life , especially dipped in some nice coffee ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## huffnpuff (1/5/15)

Frikkin Epic


----------

